# hard starting



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm working on a 924116 with an 8hp Tec. It won't start with the pull rope. The carb is getting gas, I took the bowl down and wired out passages, the primer is airtight, it even drips gas when you prime but it'll only start if you spin it over with the electric starter while hitting the primer. Once running, it runs fine. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Ignition. Probably needs points cleaned or replaced. Just dealt with the same issue today. First check the magnets on the flywheel. If it's not points ignition, probably bad coil.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a fairly new machine and I assume it has electronic ignition. I'm going to replace the plug and test the spark.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

With full choke on, and priming it till you see gas dripping from the carb, (should only requrie 2-3 primes for that) it won't even hint at starting with the pull rope? What about with 3/4 choke, 1/2 choke, or 1/4 choke?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you might need to check the spark with a spark tester. If it's weak at slow speed it might be the reason you need to use the electric to spin it faster to get a stronger spark.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you done a compression test on the motor? Could be a valve leaking and the electric start spins it fast enough to create enough compression to overcome the loss when pulling with the recoil.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Had the same trouble this yr with my blower. For me it was old gas.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

being that it's a newer machine - I would be looking at the choke a bit closer. If it accessible with the cover off be sure it really is closing. If no start - try covering it up even more with tape or something and see if that helps.....without doing anything different. Some of those non-adjustable carbs are just finnicky


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Had the same trouble this yr with my blower. For me it was old gas.


I *think* it was empty when it got here and I put gas in it, but I could be wrong. Maybe I'll drain it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I put a plug in, drained and filled the gas. It was already warm so I left it running a half hour. Then I let it cool a while and it starts great now. I'm betting bad gas.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

My 1999 8HP Tec will start usually with 1 pull even without the choke if I pump the primer once or twice. Continue running is another story, usually it'll stall unless the choke is at least partially on. But it will fire.

How is the spark? Good and hot?
How are the gaskets on the intake elbow and carb?
Have you checked the valve lash?


----------

